
A fast and modern static website generator as a service - Appernetic
https://appernetic.io
======
emdd
I was a little skeptical about what this offered via just running Hugo
locally, but this does have some nice features. I like the "pay what it's
worth to you" price approach. Hope it's effective.

~~~
Appernetic
Yes, I agree that one can question why you should use Hugo as a Service.

One obvious use for my SaaS is when you don't have your developer box or
laptop with all your DevOps pipelines and tools and just want to write a post
on the run on your mobile.

Also, if you are not a developer and want an introduction to static websites
and blogging without a steep learning curve I think it could be useful.

I have improved a lot of things, but still it can be a challenge to have a
theme behave as one would like.

Thanks for the comment!

